# Construcción de audifonos para hipoacusicos



## pelotita (May 16, 2007)

hola alguien sabe sobre audifonos para hipoacusicos, circuitos, contruccion, diseño, en smd , desde ya muchas gracias a todos


----------



## elloco13 (Jul 19, 2007)

pelotita dijo:
			
		

> hola alguien sabe sobre audifonos para hipoacusicos, circuitos, contruccion, diseño, en smd , desde ya muchas gracias a todos



Hola yo soy tecnico reparador de audifonos. Hace tiempo tengo ganas de diseñar alguno pero ahora son digitales es un integrado que contiene filtros, una memoria, y el amplificador. Estos audifonso se enchufan a un programador y se ajusta todo.
Habria que empezar por un analogico un amplificador, un  microfono, un parlante, un potenciometro y algun filtron para no lastimar al oido


----------



## Dano (Jul 19, 2007)

Reubico el tema.

Saludos


----------

